# Keweenaw trip



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Would like to do a keweenaw trip last weekend in January. You guys were great helping me plan my last trip to paradise. Plan is to red-eye after work Wednesday and hit the trails Thursday, Friday and possibly go to mount Bohemia to ski a day. It will be my wife and I riding 2 up neither of us are hardcore sledders, just like winter wonderland scenery and some pitstops to stay warm and fill our bellies. We did the paradise to grand Marais trip last time stopping in pine stump on the way there, and that was probably a bit too long for us. Took all day. Was thinking of staying in calumet? Any hotel suggestions? Different city suggestions? Route suggestions? Thanks for any and all input!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Stay at the Americinn in Calumet its right on the trail. 50 miles to Copper Harbor from Calumet, make sure you check out Brockway Mountain.


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

I haven't been to the keweenaw in 6 years but I rode up there for 15 years and had a sled while I was at MTU.

Brockway mountain on your way to copper harbor is a must. 

If you wanted a shorter route I would recommend Calumet to eagle river/harbor via the eagles loop. Stop at Fitzgeralds for lunch or beverage. Fitz is right on lake superior. 

I have never stayed in Calumet. American Inn is the only chain in area. The rest of the places are mom and pop.

If you want a good dive bar in Calumet, stop by Shutes. It was built at the peak of mining and has great woodworking and stained glass chandelier over the bar.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't forget your mittens and have fun!


----------

